# rare color Swallow



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Friends

My new rare color young Swallow Photo "Nov 2010"

hope you like it

Best regards
M.Hassan

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/11/best-swallow-pigeons.html


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Another photo

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/black-swallow-pigeon.html


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous bird  I wish we had some quality Swallows here in India


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

quite a show piece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Absolutely! I think you should make a calendar for 2011 featuring your birds and offer it on PT!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! That is a GORGEOUS bird! Thank you for sharing the photo!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow again.. one nice swallow pigeon!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you all

for your nice comments


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Absolutely! I think you should make a calendar for 2011 featuring your birds and offer it on PT!


 nice idea 

I like your comment, thank you my friend


----------

